# CUBE Reaction: Fahrt ihr 16 oder 18 Zoll bei 170 cm?



## jugadora (26. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte mir ein CUBE Reaction zulegen. Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob 16 oder 18 Zoll bei meiner Körpergröße 170cm (Schrittlänge ca. 79,5 cm) besser geeignet sind für mich. Ich fahre ausgedehnte CC-Touren/Alpencross etc. keine Rennen. 

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir aus euren Erfahrungen Entscheidungshilfen liefern könntet. 

Ich warte gespannt auf eure Antworten.danke!

Jugadora


----------



## Bierkiste (26. April 2007)

Mit 173cm fahre ich ein 18", wobei mir dieses manchmal schon fast zu klein vorkommt.

Denke deshalb, daß dir mit einem 18" auch gut geholfen ist.




Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belladonna (26. April 2007)

Hallo Jugadora,

fahre seit 5 Wochen ein Cube Reaction in 18 Zoll.
Bin 1,70 m groß, Schrittlänge 80 cm.
Passt prima.  
Bin vorher ein 19 Zoll Rad gefahren, das war etwas zu groß.
Hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen und wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!  

Liebe Grüße
Belladonna


----------



## jugadora (26. April 2007)

Ich dank euch fÃ¼r die Infos. Ich bin jetzt gerade das Reaction Louise in 18 Zoll probegefahren, und es fÃ¼hlt sich sehr gut an. Um einiges besser als das 16 Zoll. Ich hab dem HÃ¤ndler gesagt, dass ich mich bis morgen entscheide. 

Belladonna, da wir scheinbar sehr Ã¤hnliche âMaÃeâ haben, noch zwei Fragen: wie kommst du mit dem 18â auf Trails und auf Abfahrten klar? Da habe ich grad ein bisschen Sorge, da mein altes Scott mit 17 Zoll ein bisschen kleiner ist als das Cube in 18 Zoll. Und welche VorbaulÃ¤nge fÃ¤hrst du? An "meinem" ist  ein 100mm dran und ich wÃ¼rde Ã¼berlegen ihn evtl. in 90mm umzutauschen 

Danke & viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Jugadora


----------



## S.D. (26. April 2007)

Ich bin 1,68 m klein und fahre das Reaction in 16". 18" war mir definitiv zu gross, zumal das 07´er Modell ein sehr langes Oberrohr hat.
Hängt wohl auch davon ab, wie Du das Bike nutzen willst.

Gruss


----------



## Belladonna (28. April 2007)

Belladonna, da wir scheinbar sehr Ã¤hnliche âMaÃeâ haben, noch zwei Fragen: wie kommst du mit dem 18â auf Trails und auf Abfahrten klar? Da habe ich grad ein bisschen Sorge, da mein altes Scott mit 17 Zoll ein bisschen kleiner ist als das Cube in 18 Zoll. Und welche VorbaulÃ¤nge fÃ¤hrst du? An "meinem" ist  ein 100mm dran und ich wÃ¼rde Ã¼berlegen ihn evtl. in 90mm umzutauschen 

Hallo,
komme auf Trails und Abfahrten gut klar, muss aber dazusagen dass ich in technisch nicht allzu anspruchsvollem GelÃ¤nde unterwegs bin. Fahre den Original-Vorbau, wÃ¼rde das an deiner Stelle mal ausprobieren, bei Bedarf kannst du den ja immer noch austauschen.

GruÃ
Belladonna


----------



## keroson (28. April 2007)

Touren und wenig s-trail, den grösseren, rennen wahrscheinlich eher den kleineren mit vile sattelüberhöhung, fahr n 18" elite bei 186, Schrittlänge.. nie gemessen, draufgesetzt, gepasst, was grösseres kommt fürs rennen sowieso net in Frage


----------



## Christer (28. April 2007)

Hallo, 

meiner Meinung nach liegst Du genau dazwischen. Dabei würde ich dann aber lieber zum kleineren Rahmen tendieren. Du hast eine bessere Beinfreiheit und das Bike ist einfach etwas weniger. 

Genau wie keroson es dir schon geschrieben hat, wenn Du mehr lange Touren fährst und wenig Trails dann kaufe das größere Bike. Wenn Du aber auch schwere Trails fahren willst und im Gelände richtig Spaß haben möchtest, dann kaufe dir lieber das kleinere Bike. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Jonez (29. April 2007)

Ich fahr bei 1,84 m einen 18" Rahmen.

Gruß Jonez


----------



## jugadora (30. April 2007)

Vielen Dank für eure Infos! 

Ich tendier im Moment zum 16 Zoll, habe aber beschlossen diese Woche nochmal beide Grössen testzufahren und dann -hoffentlich- zu entscheiden. 


Viele Grüße aus Düsseldorf
Jugadora


----------

